# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الفرق بين الزوجة والمرأة في القرآن الكريم

## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

الفرق بين الزوجة و المرأة في القرآن الكريم -- تبهرني العقول المتفتحة التي تفسر لنا ما لا ندركه من كلام الخالق جل شأنهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهتعالوا وتعرفوا على البلاغة في القران والدقة في التعبير والبيان
ثم قولوا سبحانك ياعظيم يامنان
متى تكون المرأة زوجاً ومتى لا تكون ؟
عند استقراءالآيات القرآنية التي جاء فيها اللفظين ،نلحظ أن لفظ \"زوج\"يُطلق على المرأة إذا كانتالزوجية تامّة بينها وبين زوجها ، وكان التوافق والإقتران والإنسجام تامّاً بينهما ، دون اختلاف ديني أو نفسي أو جنسي ..
فإن لم يكن التوافق والإنسجام كاملاً ، ولم تكنالزوجيةمتحقّقة بينهما ، فإن القرآن يطلق عليها \"امرأة\" وليست زوجاً ، كأن يكوناختلاف دينيعقدي أو جنسي بينهما ..

ومن الأمثلة على ذلكقوله تعالى : \"وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْأَزْوَاجًالِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ\" ، وقوله تعالى : \"وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْأَزْوَاجِنَاوَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَالِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا\" .
وبهذا الإعتبار جعل القرآن حواءزوجاًلآدم ، في قوله تعالى : \"وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنتَوَزَوْجُكَالْجَنَّةَ\" . وبهذا الإعتبار جعل القرآن نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم \"أزواجاً\" له ، في قوله تعالى : \"النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْوَأَزْوَاجُهُأُمَّهَاتُهُمْ\" .

فإذا لم يتحقّق الإنسجام والتشابه والتوافق بينالزوجين لمانع من الموانع فإن القرآن يسمّي الأنثى\"امرأة\"وليس\"زوجاً\"قال القرآن :امرأة نوح،وامرأة لوط، ولم يقل :زوج نوح أو زوج لوط، وهذا في قوله تعالى : \"ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوااِمْرَأَةَنُوحٍ وَاِمْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا\" .
إنهما كافرتان ، مع أن كل واحدة منهما امرأة نبي ، ولكن كفرها لم يحقّق الإنسجام والتوافق بينها وبين بعلها النبي . ولهذا ليست \"زوجاً\" له ، وإنما هي \"امرأة\" تحته.
ولهذا الإعتبار قال القرآن :امرأة فرعون، في قوله تعالى : \"وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوااِمْرَأَةَفِرْعَوْنَ\" . لأن بينها وبين فرعون مانع من الزوجية ، فهي مؤمنة وهو كافر ، ولذلك لم يتحقّق الإنسجام بينهما ، فهي \"امرأته\" وليست \"زوجه\" 
ومن روائع التعبير القرآني العظيم في التفريق بين \"زوج\" و\"امرأة\" ما جرى في إخبار القرآن عن دعاء زكريا ، عليه وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام ، أن يرزقه ولداً يرثه . فقد كانتامرأتهعاقر لا تنجب ، وطمع هو في آية من الله تعالى ، فاستجاب الله له ، وجعلامرأتهقادرة على الحمل والولادة .

عندما كانتامرأتهعاقراً أطلق عليها القرآن كلمة\"امرأة\" ، قال تعالى على لسان زكريا : \" وَكَانَتِامْرَأَتِيعَاقِرًا فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا\" . وعندما أخبره الله تعالى أنه استجاب دعاءه ، وأنه سيرزقه بغلام ، أعاد الكلام عن عقمامرأته، فكيف تلد وهي عاقر ، قال تعالى :\" قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّىَ يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُوَامْرَأَتِيعَاقِرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكَ اللّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَايَشَاء\"
وحكمةإطلاقكلمة\"امرأة\"على زوج زكرياعليه السلام أن الزوجية بينهما لم تتحقّقفي أتمّصورها وحالاتها ، رغم أنه نبي ، ورغم أنامرأتهكانت مؤمنة ، وكانا على وفاقتامّ من الناحية الدينية الإيمانية .

ولكن عدم التوافق والإنسجام التامّ بينهما ، كان في عدم إنجاب امرأته ، والهدف \"النسلي\" من الزواج هو النسل والذرية ، فإذا وُجد مانع بيولوجي عند أحد الزوجين يمنعه من الإنجاب ، فإن الزوجية لم تتحقّق بصورة تامّة .
ولأن امرأة زكريا عليه السلام عاقر ، فإن الزوجية بينهما لم تتمّ بصورة متكاملة ، ولذلك أطلق عليها القرآن كلمة \"امرأة\" 

وبعدما زال المانع من الحمل ، وأصلحها الله تعالى ، وولدت لزكرياابنه يحيى ، فإن القرآن لم يطلق عليها \"امرأة\" ، وإنما أطلق عليها كلمة \"زوج\" ،لأن الزوجية تحقّقت بينهما على أتمّ صورة . قال تعالى : \"وَزَكَرِيَّا إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ* فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ يَحْيَى وَأَصْلَحْنَا لَهُزَوْجَهُ\"
والخلاصة أن امرأة زكريا عليه السلام قبل ولادتها يحيى هي \"امرأة\" زكريا في القرآن ، لكنها بعد ولادتها يحيى هي \"زوج\" وليست مجرّد امرأته .
وبهذاعرفنا الفرق الدقيق بين \"زوج\" و\"امرأة\" أي التعبير القرآني العظيم ، وأنهما ليسا مترادفين.

----------


## أشجعي

"هذا كلام باطل لا تدل عليه اللغة ولا الشريعة .
فيقال أولا: من أين جاء بهذا التفريق من لغة العرب التي نزل بها القرآن.
ثانيا: النصوص تدل على خلاف هذه الدعوى، وقد ذكر الإخوة آيتين ، وهذه أيضا :
{إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي  بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ} (35) سورة آل عمران
{فَأَقْبَلَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ فِي صَرَّةٍ فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ } (29) سورة الذاريات
فهذه عكس ما ادعى.
وقوله تعالى: {وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ ....} (12) سورة النساء
عام في كل الحالات .
وكذا قوله : {وَإِنْ أَرَدتُّمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَّكَانَ زَوْجٍ } (20) سورة النساء
{وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ  أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ } (37) سورة الأحزاب
عكس دعواه.
ولو كان هذا المعنى صحيحا لبينته السنة ولعرفه العرب وعملوا به ، وهذه نصوص من السنة تبين عكس لك:
وفي الصحيح : عن أم سلمة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت جاءت أم سليم امرأة أبي  طلحة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت يا رسول الله إن الله لا  يستحيي من الحق...
وفي الصحيح : عن ميمونة كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يباشر امرأة من نسائه...
وفي الصحيح : عن عائشة قالت اعتكفت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة من أزواجه
وغيرها كثير جدا، وفي هذا كفاية ."

"اقتباس من كلام الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس من ملتقى أهل الحديث"
الرابط:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=211490

----------


## أشجعي

أيضا :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=226616

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ أشجعي بارك الله فيك, كيف نستطيع أن نوجه ما أوردته الأخت بشأن التفريق بين المرأة والزوجة, لاشك أن كلام الله له معنى عندما أورد في مكان امرأة وفي مكان زوجة, وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة على ما تفضلتِ به

 * وكان يمكن معارضة ما جاء في مشاركة أختنا الكريمة 
بمثل قولنا :
ولكن ألا يرد على  إطلاق القول بذلك التفريق 

قوله تعالى .....
و الحديث الصحيح ...... ؟

** فإما ان تتفضل أختنا الكريمة بالجواب المزيل للمعارضة
أو تبقى المعارضة تنقض إطلاق القول بذلك التفريق

والقارئ ولله الحمد مميِّز .

وفي الأخير شكر الله لكل من شارك فقد استفدنا من الجميع بوركتم .

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا الذي ساقه الأخ أشجعي ليس بالضرورة معارضا للحاظ التفريق ..وقد تنبه العلامة ابن القيم لنحو الفرق
وإنما قلت ليس معارضاً ,لأن مخالفة الأصل إذا كانت لسبب معين يتعلق بمناسبة السياق,لا يكون ذلك عائدا بالنقض على ما
تقرر بالقاعدة الأصلية ,هذا من حيث الجملة..كما أنه لا يعترض على تعبير القران الذي له خصوصية في النظم بنصوص من السنة..فليس المقصود ممن يستشف أمثال ذلك أن المرأة لا تطلق إلا على كذا والزوجة لا تطلق على كذا..
وإنما هو بيان للنكتة في التفريق بينهما حال اعتبار الفرق فإن الكلمة إذا تزاحم استعمالها لغير معنى ,كأن يقال :الزوجة والمرأة في هذا المقام أيهما اولى ,..فعلى التفريق المذكور وفيه وجاهة,يكون تقديم الزوجة في حالة التوافق والمرأة في عدمه..إلا أن يقوم مرجح آخر يغير من هذه القسمة ,والقاعدة الإعجازية في القران أنه مامن لفظة يمكن أن يبدل بها غير إلا والمثبت خير منها,والمعنى العربي في التزواج يليق به هذا المعنى بخلاف المرأة فيعم...ولهذا قد يكون الأدق أن يقال:الأصل في ذكر الزوجية نوع توافق أو طلب تحصيله,بخلاف المرأة فقد يكون التوافق وقد لايكون ,فيعتبر في السياقات التي فيها ذكر المرأة مناسبة تقديم ذلك على ذكر الزوجية ,فإن وجدنا ذكر الزوجية فيما قد يخالف ظاهره ذلك التمسنا من السياق سبب ذلك ,ومعلوم في كل علم أن الأمثلة القليلة لا ينقض بها القاعدة الأصلية فالقواعد في عامة العلوم أغلبية ..والمقصود هنا أن ملاحظة الناقد البصير حين يستقريء شيئاً فلا يسارع بنقض كلامه بمثال ومثالين لاحتمال أن يكون موردهما لجهة أخرى,والمتفق عليه هنا:أن المتكلم حكيم وليس ثم لفظة في موضع إلا وهي الأليق مطلقاً (مع مراعاة تعدد القراءات )
والله أعلم

----------


## الروض الأنف

[quoteهذا كلام باطل لا تدل عليه اللغة ولا الشريعة ][/quote]
متى نتخلص من هذا الأسلوب  ؟ 
 وكأنّ القائلَ الخليلُ بن أحمد أو الزمخشري !!

----------


## أشجعي

قائل الكلام هو الشيخ السديس ولست أنا
ولا أرى حرجا في اسلوبه

والسؤال الحقيقي هو ليس ما سألت
بل , 



> *الفرق بين الزوجة والمرأة في القرآن الكريم*


إلى متى التكلف بلا دليل ؟



> متى نتخلص من هذا الأسلوب  ؟ 
>  وكأنّ القائلَ الخليلُ بن أحمد أو الزمخشري !!


وإلى متى الفلسفة الفارغة ؟

----------


## أشجعي

رابط الموضوع مرة أخرى 
وفيه الكفاية بإذن الله
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=211490

----------


## الروض الأنف

> وإلى متى الفلسفة الفارغة ؟


إذا كنتَ ناقلًا فلا داعي لسوءِ الأدب ! 

ومن الإنصافِ أن تذكرَ المشاركاتِ الأخرى في الردِّ .

----------


## أشجعي

عُذراً أخي
تركت الأدبَ لكَ.

ولله الحمد عزونا الكلام لقائلهِ , ووضعنا روابط كاملة لمن أراد الإفادة.
فلا داعي لنسخ جميع المشاركات لتحقيق "إنصافك" !
فالرابط "الذي سيُنتسخ منه" قد رُفع كاملاً !

----------


## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

> [quoteهذا كلام باطل لا تدل عليه اللغة ولا الشريعة ]


متى نتخلص من هذا الأسلوب ؟ 
وكأنّ القائلَ الخليلُ بن أحمد أو الزمخشري !![/quote]

 السلام عليكم
أخي ما هكذا تورد الإبل ، كان عليك أن تلتزم آداب طالب العلم، لكن أظن أن الإخوة كان ردهم كاف.
هذا الموضوع بعثته لي إحدى الأخوات وأرتيت أن يتم مناقشته من طرف الإخوة والأخوات بصفتهم نخبة المجتمع، وأيضا من أجل الفائدة المتوقعة أثناء المناقشة.

----------


## أشجعي

مع التنويه مرة أخرى أن هذا ليس من كلامي , فالكثير لا يقرأ ويتسرع بظلم اخوانه.



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخ أشجعي بارك الله فيك, كيف نستطيع أن نوجه ما أوردته الأخت بشأن التفريق بين المرأة والزوجة, لاشك أن كلام الله له معنى عندما أورد في مكان امرأة وفي مكان زوجة, وجزاك الله خيرا.


وفيك بارك الله أخي الحبيب
ولا شك أن ما قلتَه صحيح , وأن أي لفظة موجودة في القرآن هي الأنسب والأولى
فتارة زوجة وتارة امرأة
وتارة أجراً وأخرى ثوابا
ومرة نِعم وأخرى آلاء
وفي مكان ريب وفي أخرى شك....... الخ.
والقرآن نزل بلسان عربي , فأين الدليل على ما نقله صاحب الموضوع ؟
وأين الدليل البلاغي العربي فيما يدافع عنه الأخوة ؟؟؟
وقد بُين غير مرة , أن هذا غير صحيح
وإضافة إلى أنه لا يوجد دليل , هناك آيات تُعكّر عليهم هذه القاعدة المزعومة!



> هذا الذي ساقه الأخ أشجعي ليس بالضرورة معارضا للحاظ التفريق ..وقد تنبه العلامة ابن القيم لنحو الفرق
> وإنما قلت ليس معارضاً ,لأن مخالفة الأصل إذا كانت لسبب معين يتعلق بمناسبة السياق,لا يكون ذلك عائدا بالنقض على ما
> تقرر بالقاعدة الأصلية ,هذا من حيث الجملة..كما أنه لا يعترض على تعبير القران الذي له خصوصية في النظم بنصوص من السنة..فليس المقصود ممن يستشف أمثال ذلك أن المرأة لا تطلق إلا على كذا والزوجة لا تطلق على كذا..
> وإنما هو بيان للنكتة في التفريق بينهما حال اعتبار الفرق فإن الكلمة إذا تزاحم استعمالها لغير معنى ,كأن يقال :الزوجة والمرأة في هذا المقام أيهما اولى ,..فعلى التفريق المذكور وفيه وجاهة,يكون تقديم الزوجة في حالة التوافق والمرأة في عدمه..إلا أن يقوم مرجح آخر يغير من هذه القسمة ,والقاعدة الإعجازية في القران أنه مامن لفظة يمكن أن يبدل بها غير إلا والمثبت خير منها,والمعنى العربي في التزواج يليق به هذا المعنى بخلاف المرأة فيعم...ولهذا قد يكون الأدق أن يقال:الأصل في ذكر الزوجية نوع توافق أو طلب تحصيله,بخلاف المرأة فقد يكون التوافق وقد لايكون ,فيعتبر في السياقات التي فيها ذكر المرأة مناسبة تقديم ذلك على ذكر الزوجية ,فإن وجدنا ذكر الزوجية فيما قد يخالف ظاهره ذلك التمسنا من السياق سبب ذلك ,ومعلوم في كل علم أن الأمثلة القليلة لا ينقض بها القاعدة الأصلية فالقواعد في عامة العلوم أغلبية ..والمقصود هنا أن ملاحظة الناقد البصير حين يستقريء شيئاً فلا يسارع بنقض كلامه بمثال ومثالين لاحتمال أن يكون موردهما لجهة أخرى,والمتفق عليه هنا:أن المتكلم حكيم وليس ثم لفظة في موضع إلا وهي الأليق مطلقاً (مع مراعاة تعدد القراءات )
> والله أعلم


شيخي العزيز , لو ترفع لنا كلام بن القيم أو تدلنا على وجوده ; لأن في ذلك مزيد فائدة.
القواعد التي ذكرتها لا كلام فيها , ولكن قبل أن تسرد هذه القواعد
من قال أن موضوعنا هذا قاعدة أصلية لا تنتقد بمثال أو بمثالين؟
ومن قال أنها انتقدت بمثال أو بمثالين ؟ بل انتقدت بأكثر من هذا.
ثم هل نؤصل لقاعدة بمثال أو بمثالين  -أو ثلاثة- (ابتسامة) , ونتناسى الباقي بلا تأويل ولا تفسير ؟
وبارك الله فيك شيخي الحبيب أبو القاسم.

----------


## الموحد الشرقاوي

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه , أما بعد :*

*فإني قليل اتصال بالإنترنت , وبعيد عهد بمجريات الأمور فيه , وقد مررت اليوم على النقاش حول لفظ الزوج والمرأة في القرآن الكريم , ووجدت القضية قد تم طرحها في ملتقى أهل الحديث أيضاً , فأحببت أن أنقل ما عندي من كلام أهل العلم بنصه من كتاب (جلاء الأفهام في فضل الصلاة على محمد خير الأنام) لشمس الدين أبي عبد الله ابن القيّم رحمه الله تعالى .*

*قال رحمه الله :*
*" فصل : في الكلام على الزوج هل يختلف لفظه بين الذكر والأنثى وتحقيق ذلك** 
وأما الأزواج فجمع زوج، وقد يقال: زوجة، والأول أفصح، وبها جاء القرآن، قال تعالى لآدم: اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة [الأعراف:19]، وقال تعالى في حق زكريا وأًصلحنا له زوجه [الأنبياء:90]، ومن الثاني : قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه في عائشة رضي الله عنها: إنها زوجة نبيكم في الدنيا والآخرة. وقال الفرزدق :* 
*وإن الذي يبغي ليفسد زوجتي    . . .   كساع إلى أسد الشرى يستبيلها* *
وقد يجمع على زوجات، وهذا إنما هو جمع زوجة، وإلا فجمع زوج أزواج قال تعالى: أنتم وأزواجكم تحبرون [الزخرف:70]، وقد وقع في القرآن الإخبار عن أهل الإيمان بلفظ الزوج مفرداً وجمعاً كما تقدم. 
وقال تعالى: النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم [الأحزاب:6]، وقال تعالى: يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك [الأحزاب:28]، والإخبار عن أهل الشرك بلفظ المرأة قال تعالى:تبت يدا أبي لهب إلى قوله: وامرأته حمالة الحطب [المسد: 1-4]، وقال تعالي: ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط [التحريم:11]، فلما كانتا مشركتين أوقع عليهما اسم المرأة لما كان هو المشرك وهي مؤمنة لم يسمها زوجا له،وقال في فرعون :وضرب الله مثلا للذين آمنوا امرأة فرعون ،وقال في حق آدم :اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة [ البقرة:35]، وقال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنا أحللنا لك أزواجك [ الأحزاب:50]، وقال في حق المؤمنين : ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة [البقرة:25]. 
فقالت طائفة - منهم السهيلي وغيره - إنما لم يقل في حق هؤلاء الأزواج ، لأنهن لسن بأزواج لرجالهم في الأخرة، ولأن التزويج حلية شرعية، وهو من أمر الدين، فجرد الكافرة منه كما جرد منها امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط. 
ثم أورد السهيلي على نفسه قول زكريا: وكانت امرأتي عاقراً [مريم: 5]، وقوله تعالى عن إبراهيم: فأقبلت امرأته في صرة [الذريات : 29]. 
وأجاب بأن ذكر المرأة أليق في هذه المواضع، لأنه في سياق ذكر الحمل والولادة، فذكر المرأة أولى به. لأن الصفة التي هي الأنوثة هي المقتضية للحمل والوضع، لا من حيث كانت زوجا. 
قلت: ولو قيل إن السر في ذكر المؤمنين ونسائهم بلفظ الأزواج أن هذا اللفظ مشعر بالمشاكلة والمجانسة والاقتران، كما هو المفهوم من لفظه، فإن الزوجين هما الشيئان المتشابهان المتشاكلان أو المتساويان، ومنه قوله تعالى: احشروا الذين ظلموا وأزواجهم [الصافات : 22]، قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: أزواجهم: أشباههم ونظراؤهم. وقاله الإمام أحمد أيضاً : ومنه قوله تعالى: وإذا النفوس زوجت [التكوير: 7]، أي : قرن بين كل شكل وشكله في النعيم والعذاب، قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في هذه الآية: الصالح من الصالح في الجنة، والفاجر مع الفاجر في النار . وقاله الحسن ، وقتادة ، و الأكثرون. 
وقيل زوجت أنفس المؤمنين بالحور العين، وأنفس الكافرين بالشياطين، وهو راجع إلى القول الأول. وقال تعالى: ثمانية أزواج [الأنعام : 143]، ثم فسرها: من الضأن اثنين ومن المعز اثنين ومن الإبل اثنين ومن البقر اثنين [الأنعام:144]، فجعل الزوجين هما الفردان من نوع واحد، ومنه قولهم : زوجا خف، وزوجا حمام ونحوه، ولا ريب أن الله سبحانه قطع المشابهة والمشاكلة بين الكافر والمؤمن، قال تعالى: لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة [ الحشر:20]. وقال تعالى في حق مؤمني أهل الكتاب وكفارهم: ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب [آل عمران: 113] الآية، وقطع المقارنة سبحانه بينهما في أحكام الدنيا، فلا يتوارثان، ولا يتناكحان، ولا يتولى أحدهما صاحبه، فكما انقطعت الوصلة بينهما في المعنى انقطعت في الاسم، فأضاف فيها المرأة بلفظ الأنوثة المجرد، دون لفظ المشاكلة والمشابهة. 
فتأمل هذا المعنى تجده أشد مطابقة لألفاظ القرآن ومعانيه، ولهذا وقع على المسلمة امرأة الكافر، وعلى الكافرة امرأة المؤمن لفظ المرأة دون الزوجة تحقيقاً لهذا المعنى، والله أعلم. 
وهذا أولى من قول من قال: إنما سمى صاحبة أبي لهب امرأته ولم يقل لها زوجته، لأن أنكحة الكفار لا يثبت لها حكم الصحة، بخلاف أنكحة أهل الإسلام فإن هذا باطل بإطلاقه اسم المرأة على امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط، مع صحة ذلك النكاح.وتأمل في هذا المعنى في آية المواريث، وتعليقة سبحانه التوارث فيها بلفظ الزوجة دون المرأة، كما في قوله تعالى: ولكم نصف ما ترك أزواجكم [النساء:12]، إيذاناً بأن هذا التوارث إنما وقع بالزوجية المقتضية للتشاكل والتناسب ، والمؤمن والكافر لا تشاكل بينهما ولا تناسب، فلا يقع بينهما التوارث. 
وأسرار مفردات القرآن ومركباته فوق عقول العالمين." انتهى كلامه*

*ويظهر من كلامه وما نقله عن أهل العلم -رحمهم الله- أن هناك فرق بديع بين الاستعمال زوج واستعمال امرأة .*
*ويتضح كذلك , البيان للآيتين اللتين أشكلتا على المتحاورين الأفاضل وهما قول الله تعالى : { فأقبلت امرأته في صرة فصكت وجهها ..} وقوله تعالى : { وكانت امرأتي عاقراً ..}*

*هذا والله أعلم , وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

معذرة أخي إن تسرعت وأخطأت في حقك.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir25689/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=279628

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

https://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir21573/#.WdKwWzsVvIU

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

https://majles.alukah.net/t181043/
هل فرّق القرآن بين المرأة والزوجة والصاحبة؟

----------

